# Timeshare exchange for an RV/motorhome in Florida



## LadyBeBop (Jul 10, 2011)

Please tell me I'm not insane.  Or at least not too terribly crazy.  

At one time, about 15 years ago, wasn't there a "timeshare" in Florida?  However, instead of trading into a condo, you traded into a motorhome for the week.  I think it was out of Orlando.  And is it still there?  I can't find anything about it.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember it.  I believe it was called "Go" something.  And I think it was much more recently that 15 years ago.  Funny - I was just thinking about it a couple of months ago myself.  I don't believe it exists in RCI anymore.


----------



## cclendinen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Fantasy Holiday Club*

Fantasy Holiday Club use to have motor homes in Orlando area, Calgary and Niagara Falls, Canada.  They no longer have the motor homes.  They only have regular timeshares in Niagara Falls.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 14, 2011)

A regular timeshare in Niagara Falls????  What is its name?  I didn't think there were any timeshares there.


----------



## cclendinen (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fantasy Holiday Club*



Lisa P said:


> A regular timeshare in Niagara Falls????  What is its name?  I didn't think there were any timeshares there.



Fantasy Holiday Club

They do not trade with RCI, II, or DAE.


----------

